# Meet My Bunnies



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey all I'm new here and really into Rabbits so I thought I would introduce myself and my rabbits. I have alway been into rabbits more then any other animel (don't get me wrong I am a lover of all animals I just like rabbits the best) I got my first bun when I was 15 and have had one ever sents. Right now I have two, a girl mini-rex named Sable she is almost a year old and my big boy is Black Jack,he use to be jet black but now hes going grey lol. he is a mix of what we think to be a french lop and a standerd rex but not 100% sure, he is almost 4 years old (you can see there pics below). Well I hope to get to know everyone.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

beautiful bunnies


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww, they're gorgeous!!


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

your rabbits are lovely . Welcome to the forum


----------



## Allieso (Nov 27, 2010)

your bunnies are really very beautiful .i just bought two but i have no experience to feed them can you give me some suggestion because i want mine are as beautiful as yours thank you


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

Rabbit pellets and hey pluse greens if you want. they are feed by how much they weigh. up to 8 months they get as much pellets as they want but then cut back.
2-4 lbs 1/8 cup daily
5-7 lbs 1/4 cup daily
8-10 lbs 1/2 cup daily
11-15 lbs 3/4 cup daily
if your two buns share a food dish put enough pellets in there for two. They should also be able to eat as much hay as they want, I use timothy hay and my buns love it. If you want to know more go to this link below.

What to Feed Pet Bunnies - Proper Diet - House Rabbit Care


----------



## AmandaWR (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, lots of bunny lovers like yourself on here. I have a mini rex too, they're such characters! My Clover is a castor rex and he is 7 months old. I thought he was a girl until I took 'her' to the vets to be spayed! Do you keep your two as houserabbits?


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes both my rabbits are indoor only rabbits, they are free range witch means there cages don't have doors on them so they can come and go as they please. The only time they are really closed up somewhere is at night when they both sleep in my room with me. Black Jack likes sleeping on the foot of my bed with me and Sable loves sleeping on the little dog bed I bought for them.


----------



## AmandaWR (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like they are both having a great life with you! do you have any trouble with them chewing things you don't want them to? my clover chews everythung in sight and it's a problem so he's confined to one room at the moment


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah Rabbits do that. What I've done is with power cords I've but paper towel rolls over the cord so they chew on the paper towel roll and not the cord. Also give them lots of things they can chew on like cut some holes in a cardborad box and give that to them also paper bags are lots of fun to a bunny. If the bun is chewing on something its not sapost to gently move his head away from it and say in a strong voice (don't yell) No! and then give him something he can chew on, thats worked for me with my buns.


----------

